# Entry level work HK?



## clark315 (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi,

I am a recent university graduate. I got a bachelor's degree in Finance and am currently a CFA level 2 candidate (I'll take the test in June). I am currently living in Taipei teaching English and studying Chinese, although my Chinese is not fluent and my dream is to work in the Hong Kong finance industry, doing either asset management or being a financial research analyst (I know that's broad, but I don't haev any work experience so I really don't know exactly what I want to do yet). I have no relevant work experience, so I was wondering if and how I can find entry level work in Hong Kong (I really don't care a lot about pay as this point). I don't speak any Cantonese.

Thank you very much!


----------



## HFS (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi,

Have you had any luck thus far? If so please share any advice you may have.

Thanks


----------

